# new microtope



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Size: roughly a 2.5-3" cube 
Substrate: ADA aquasoil (amazonia II) mixed with a little eco complete 
Decor: DW branches, a few small pieces of slate rock, and a sprinkle of natural gravel for color 
Flora: Java fern 
Light: Apx 10hrs of natural light 

Its sitting on my desk at work now. If ll goes well, I may be adding more plants soon.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

12/14 update


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

*** 01/04 ***

back to work today, and i added a couple of the shrimp to the microtope


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking good. Are those ghost shrimp? I wish my office had natural sun light...lol


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

*** 02/02 ***

definitely getting out of control


----------

